# Calll iit like I see it



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

Gotta say that I was actually happy to hear some of the things Gov Newsome had to say. Killing off the train was smart. Saying that he wants a shorter version of it, Bakersfield to Merced, not so good. I get he doesn't want to send the money back to the Feds but wouldn't it be better spent on some other pressing issues? How about building more reservoirs or jails?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Gotta say that I was actually happy to hear some of the things Gov Newsome had to say. Killing off the train was smart. Saying that he wants a shorter version of it, Bakersfield to Merced, not so good. I get he doesn't want to send the money back to the Feds but wouldn't it be better spent on some other pressing issues? How about building more reservoirs or jails?


Maybe take care of some of the homeless as well.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe take care of some of the homeless as well.


And iits time to address the illiterate.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe take care of some of the homeless as well.


He actually spoke about that and admitted thst he doesn't have the answer but that it's a major problem so yea, that would be another pressing issue.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> He actually spoke about that and admitted thst he doesn't have the answer but that it's a major problem so yea, that would be another pressing issue.


Thst is a good start to ending illiteracy.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Gotta say that I was actually happy to hear some of the things Gov Newsome had to say. Killing off the train was smart. Saying that he wants a shorter version of it, Bakersfield to Merced, not so good. I get he doesn't want to send the money back to the Feds but wouldn't it be better spent on some other pressing issues? How about building more reservoirs or jails?


Bakersfield to Merced is the straightest, flattest stretch in the whole plan.  The Supertrain will be able to set new speed records, and train-freak tourist round trip tickets will mean the thing will run at a profit (Californians actually needing to travel between those points will get a discount if they buy an Amtrak ticket or city transit pass at either end).


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Bakersfield to Merced is the straightest, flattest stretch in the whole plan.  The Supertrain will be able to set new speed records, and train-freak tourist round trip tickets will mean the thing will run at a profit (Californians actually needing to travel between those points will get a discount if they buy an Amtrak ticket or city transit pass at either end).


Does anyone really “need” to travel between Bakersfield and Merced?


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Does anyone really “need” to travel between Bakersfield and Merced?


I do that a couple of times a year, as part of a trip to or from Sacramento.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I do that a couple of times a year, as part of a trip to or from Sacramento.


Does one super senior discount commuter justify the cost?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Thst is a good start to ending illiteracy.


Yes you dope.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> He actually spoke about that and admitted thst he doesn't have the answer but that it's a major problem so yea, that would be another pressing issue.





Racist Joe said:


> Thst is a good start to ending illiteracy.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes you dope.


Sure we want our trumpy whities alll up in a bunch over the literacy of thst multi sports fellow?


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Does one super senior discount commuter justify the cost?


The last time we did it, we drove because we had Christmas presents in the back of my wife's "new" car.  No senior discount on gasoline, but by now I know where the cheaper service stations are (such as the Flying J at the Merced Ave exit 15 miles north of Bakersfield).


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Bakersfield to Merced is the straightest, flattest stretch in the whole plan.  The Supertrain will be able to set new speed records, and train-freak tourist round trip tickets will mean the thing will run at a profit (Californians actually needing to travel between those points will get a discount if they buy an Amtrak ticket or city transit pass at either end).


How long will it take to turn a profit? Based on what the percentage of the original plan went up you can plan on this shortened version to go up as well.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How long will it take to turn a profit? Based on what the percentage of the original plan went up you can plan on this shortened version to go up as well.


I thought you were ignoring me after getting your ass handed to you so many times.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were ignoring me after getting your ass handed to you so many times.


I don't need to put anyone on ignore. I choose not to respond or just swipe past your post. I thought your comment warranted a response so I did. Don't get used to it..


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't need to put anyone on ignore. I choose not to respond or just swipe past your post. I thought your comment warranted a response so I did. Don't get used to it..


I didn't say "put on ignore" (implying mechanical assistance), I said "ignoring".  

And your comment made no sense - it just looked like your usual whining.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Thst is a good start to ending illiteracy.


I lf you want to begin to erase illiteracy then I think I think you need to start much younger. But maybe setting up reading centers within whatever homeless shelter could help. Bottom line though, people have to want to learn...


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I lf you want to begin to erase illiteracy then I think I think you need to start much younger. But maybe setting up reading centers within whatever homeless shelter could help. Bottom line though, people have to want to learn...


I lf you really want to erase illiteracy, start here in this forum.  At least as one can calll iit.  I think I think.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I lf you really want to erase illiteracy, start here in this forum.  At least as one can calll iit.  I think I think.


This might help --


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Gotta say that I was actually happy to hear some of the things Gov Newsome had to say. Killing off the train was smart. Saying that he wants a shorter version of it, Bakersfield to Merced, not so good. I get he doesn't want to send the money back to the Feds but wouldn't it be better spent on some other pressing issues? How about building more reservoirs or jails?



*Watch where Gavin Gruesome moves the money......*

*My prediction is straight to the Pension Fund so State Union employees don't*
*bum rush the State House........*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I lf you really want to erase illiteracy, start here in this forum.  At least as one can calll iit.  I think I think.


The result of posting without my readers on...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Watch where Gavin Gruesome moves the money......*
> 
> *My prediction is straight to the Pension Fund so State Union employees don't*
> *bum rush the State House........*


That would be something to keep an eye on. Not sure if he could do that though...


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The result of posting without my readers on...


Well get your readers on.

Mine is in a black cavier jar at the Grand Havana Club.  I’m working commando for now.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

*McCabe...McCabe.....McCabe.......Dr Pimple Popper ( The Truth ) just *
*exposed one of the BIGGER Zits !*


----------



## justified (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Gotta say that I was actually happy to hear some of the things Gov Newsome had to say. Killing off the train was smart. Saying that he wants a shorter version of it, Bakersfield to Merced, not so good. I get he doesn't want to send the money back to the Feds but wouldn't it be better spent on some other pressing issues? How about building more reservoirs or jails?


Very well said. The bullet train was a nice pipe dream. Trying to build a bullet train line is infinitely harder than building a wall (everyone knows this) because the length of the wall (which is undetermined), which also includes taking away people's land (but much more of it than a bullet train platform) and calling it an emergency; this will be held up in the courts forever, or until Trump is out of office and everyone gives up because it's a joke. The veterans who sit on street corners asking for $ will love the border wall idea and will not have any reason to be angry that a national emergency wasn't called to support veterans who need better care. Also, if we build a wall, there will be no more school shootings, according to some republican congressman. Thanks to Trump, calling for national emergencies will be the new political game. Get in office, don't negotiate, call an emergency. I really hope this doesn't happen...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

justified said:


> Very well said. The bullet train was a nice pipe dream. Trying to build a bullet train line is infinitely harder than building a wall (everyone knows this) because the length of the wall (which is undetermined), which also includes taking away people's land (but much more of it than a bullet train platform) and calling it an emergency; this will be held up in the courts forever, or until Trump is out of office and everyone gives up because it's a joke. The veterans who sit on street corners asking for $ will love the border wall idea and will not have any reason to be angry that a national emergency wasn't called to support veterans who need better care. Also, if we build a wall, there will be no more school shootings, according to some republican congressman. Thanks to Trump, calling for national emergencies will be the new political game. Get in office, don't negotiate, call an emergency. I really hope this doesn't happen...


I actually agree with some of your post. Veteran's should have been taken care of a long time ago and ALL the previous administrations could have addressed this. The Wall... we do have a set length, our entire unsecured southern border. But the likelihood of that happening is unrealistic and choosing were to build it will be interesting.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

justified said:


> Very well said. The bullet train was a nice pipe dream. Trying to build a bullet train line is infinitely harder than building a wall (everyone knows this) because the length of the wall (which is undetermined), which also includes taking away people's land (but much more of it than a bullet train platform) and calling it an emergency; this will be held up in the courts forever, or until Trump is out of office and everyone gives up because it's a joke. The veterans who sit on street corners asking for $ will love the border wall idea and will not have any reason to be angry that a national emergency wasn't called to support veterans who need better care. Also, if we build a wall, there will be no more school shootings, according to some republican congressman. Thanks to Trump, calling for national emergencies will be the new political game. Get in office, don't negotiate, call an emergency. I really hope this doesn't happen...


The reason to keep the Bakersfield to Merced part is that that piece is well along in construction, and that money is already spent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The reason to keep the Bakersfield to Merced part is that that piece is well along in construction, and that money is already spent.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I actually agree with some of your post. Veteran's should have been taken care of a long time ago and ALL the previous administrations could have addressed this. The Wall... we do have a set length, our entire unsecured southern border. But the likelihood of that happening is unrealistic and choosing were to build it will be interesting.


*where


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Laughing at me?  Perhaps so if they had followed my advice, so that the first link to be constructed would have been San Diego to LA (or at least San Diego to Ontario, where passengers could have transferred to existing MetroLink trains).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Laughing at me?  Perhaps so if they had followed my advice, so that the first link to be constructed would have been San Diego to LA (or at least San Diego to Ontario, where passengers could have transferred to existing MetroLink trains).


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


You have been falling down to 4nos level lately.  And you used to argue so intelligently.

Sad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Bakersfield to Merced is the straightest, flattest stretch in the whole plan.  The Supertrain will be able to set new speed records, and train-freak tourist round trip tickets will mean the thing will run at a profit (Californians actually needing to travel between those points will get a discount if they buy an Amtrak ticket or city transit pass at either end).


Coocoo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> You have been falling down to 4nos level lately.  And you used to argue so intelligently.
> 
> Sad.


 Jussie "MAGA country" Smollett lost his race card, and he says an old guy on a bike in a Santa suit hit him with a sammich and rode away with it.
You wouldn't know anything about that, would you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Watch where Gavin Gruesome moves the money......*
> 
> *My prediction is straight to the Pension Fund so State Union employees don't*
> *bum rush the State House........*


Doubt it.  Whether or not it turns a profit, this project will continue full span.  If they turn a profit, that will justify more profits and go to its original goal.  If it doesn't profit, politicians will say that they have to finish the original project so that they can turn a profit.  But government isn't in the business of profiting.  Profit is evil.  Building massive debt through financial fraud is good intent despite horrible outcomes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The reason to keep the Bakersfield to Merced part is that that piece is well along in construction, and that money is already spent.


Ahhh yes the Keynesian wisdom of putting more good money after bad.  You Fries U grads crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> You have been falling down to 4nos level lately.  And you used to argue so intelligently.
> 
> Sad.


You're not interested in intelligent argument.  Otherwise you would have made one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh yes the Keynesian wisdom of putting more good money after bad.  You Fries U grads crack me up.


They crack you often.
I have noticed more laugh lines on your handsome face come to think of it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They crack you often.
> I have noticed more laugh lines on your handsome face come to think of it.


They canʻt help themselves and yes the laugh lines are sincere.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jussie "MAGA country" Smollett lost his race card, and he says an old guy on a bike in a Santa suit hit him with a sammich and rode away with it.
> You wouldn't know anything about that, would you?


I only know what I read in the papers.

https://www.apnews.com/d1cd092a70b14a8ab63c166cb7740333


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I only know what I read in the papers.
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/d1cd092a70b14a8ab63c166cb7740333


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


Sucker for what?  That article doesn't say much of anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jussie "MAGA country" Smollett lost his race card, and he says an old guy on a bike in a Santa suit hit him with a sammich and rode away with it.
> You wouldn't know anything about that, would you?


Every fucking time.
BREAKING: Smollett Case Falling Apart, Assailants May Have Been Friends of Actor
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/02/14/breaking-smollett-case-falling-apart-assailant-may-friend-actor/


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jussie "MAGA country" Smollett lost his race card, and he says an old guy on a bike in a Santa suit hit him with a sammich and rode away with it.
> You wouldn't know anything about that, would you?


Crazy times. .
https://knx1070.radio.com/blogs/breaking-source-says-empire-star-jussie-smollett-staged-attack-help-others


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker for what?  That article doesn't say much of anything.


Shocking!  Hence “what you know”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

bad acting.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

So -- were they arrested for assault, or for perpetrating a hoax?

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/15/entertainment/jussie-smollett-suspects/index.html

Two men have been arrested in connection to an attack reported by "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett, the Chicago Police Department said Friday.

The men arrested were the same men that police previously said were being viewed as "potential suspects," according to Tom Ahern, Chicago police communications deputy director.​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> So -- were they arrested for assault, or for perpetrating a hoax?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/15/entertainment/jussie-smollett-suspects/index.html
> 
> ...


We'll see.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We'll see.


It looks like the plumber's mind is already made up.  Must be getting under his skin.

Speaking of which, all I know is what I read in the papers, but they say Colin K. just got a pile of money from the NFL for not playing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> It looks like the plumber's mind is already made up.  Must be getting under his skin.
> 
> Speaking of which, all I know is what I read in the papers, but they say Colin K. just got a pile of money from the NFL for not playing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> So -- were they arrested for assault, or for perpetrating a hoax?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/15/entertainment/jussie-smollett-suspects/index.html
> 
> ...


https://twitter.com/Harry1T6/status/1096561923250900993


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/Harry1T6/status/1096561923250900993


Did Smollet say anything about red hats?  I must have missed that.  But not you, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Did Smollet say anything about red hats?  I must have missed that.  But not you, right?


#magacountry


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Did Smollet say anything about red hats?  I must have missed that.  But not you, right?


Of course he is a lying POS.
What is your opinion?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course he is a lying POS.
> What is your opinion?


Which "he"?  The one who I know has lied in the past, or the one we are not sure of yet?

I only know what I read in the papers.  Perhaps you know more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Which "he"?  The one who I know has lied in the past, or the one we are not sure of yet?
> 
> I only know what I read in the papers.  Perhaps you know more.


Here's the latest scoop on your "maga country" attackers.
Seems these two were just arrested.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Crazy times. .
> https://knx1070.radio.com/blogs/breaking-source-says-empire-star-jussie-smollett-staged-attack-help-others


The community organizer built that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's the latest scoop on your "maga country" attackers.
> Seems these two were just arrested.


Who is who?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is who?


Maga Milli on top and Maga Vanilli sit'n down?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is who?


Milli on the left and Vanilli on the right.  Or it’s Milli on the right and Vanilli on the left.  Who cares?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Milli on the left and Vanilli on the right.  Or it’s Milli on the right and Vanilli on the left.  Who cares?


He does.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Is that Milli or Vanilli?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Is that Milli or Vanilli?


Where have you been?
Thats the guy they attacked.
Geez..
Oh my God, you're racist.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where have you been?
> Thats the guy they attacked.
> Geez..
> Oh my God, you're racist.


I don’t know her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I don’t know her.


Ask espola.
He posted the first account of the "maga country" attack.
Im just doing the updates.
I think its a guy but maybe you're right, ..I dont know.
Could be he/she identifies as a "maga country" gender-queer victim/ actor?
Not judging.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Espola autocorrects to “espies”.  Try it.  It’s not autocorrecting, it’s pointing out that traitor’s allegiance to a foreign power.  Russkies I’d say.  From the unkempt beard and the unattended tomato plants he uses to cover over his buckets of pilfered golf balls.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's another picture in case you havent seen the victim.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's another picture in case you havent seen the victim.


From his tone, I’d say it’s Milli.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Espola autocorrects to “espies”.  Try it.  It’s not autocorrecting, it’s pointing out that traitor’s allegiance to a foreign power.  Russkies I’d say.  From the unkempt beard and the unattended tomato plants he uses to cover over his buckets of pilfered golf balls.


He's a victim of maga country.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> From his tone, I’d say it’s Milli.


Milli is the attacker.
Even a racist like you can see that.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's a victim of maga country.


East SD county.  #MAGA country. One brick at a time!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> East SD county.  #MAGA country. One brick at a time!


What you need to do, is fake some more crimes.
Pretend like racists are everywhere, and that they are attacking innocent "Jussies" coming home with a subway sammich.
That way people might believe you.
Probably not, but its worth a shot.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ask espola.
> He posted the first account of the "maga country" attack.
> Im just doing the updates.
> I think its a guy but maybe you're right, ..I dont know.
> ...


I just copied what was on the news.  And then you were the first to throw MAGA hats into the ring.  Where did you get that from?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What you need to do, is fake some more crimes.
> Pretend like racists are everywhere, and that they are attacking innocent "Jussies" coming home with a subway sammich.
> That way people might believe you.
> Probably not, but its worth a shot.


Poor baby.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I just copied what was on the news.  And then you were the first to throw MAGA hats into the ring.  Where did you get that from?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4004


You believe the MAGA hat story because you are a sucker?  That's refreshingly honest of you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> You believe the MAGA hat story because you are a sucker?  That's refreshingly honest of you.



Ok, Im starting to feel bad for rubbing your nose in it.
I'll stop now.
I just cant watch anyone squirm like that.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4005
> Ok, Im starting to feel bad for rubbing your nose in it.
> I'll stop now.
> I just cant watch anyone squirm like that.


Rubbing my nose in what?  All I know is what I read in the papers.  It seems you have a better source - would you care to share it with us?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> East SD county.  #MAGA country. One brick at a time!


Fries U!  What a deal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Where there's smoke there is a lying mother fucking victim.

Said attackers were white but two suspects are black...
https://hosted.ap.org/article/3fa6965cdc104028a4c8879ca49689a6/chicago-police-fox-dispute-reports-about-smollett-attack


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!  What a deal


Messy must have been his best student.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where there's smoke there is a lying mother fucking victim.
> 
> Said attackers were white but two suspects are black...
> https://hosted.ap.org/article/3fa6965cdc104028a4c8879ca49689a6/chicago-police-fox-dispute-reports-about-smollett-attack


The article you linked doesn't say "white", it says "masked".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Jussie Smollett retains defense lawyer as Chicago police search his home
FEBRUARY 16, 2019
No one seems to be treating this as a legitimate hate crime anymore.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/jussie_smollett_retains_defense_lawyer_as_chicago_police_search_his_home.html


----------



## messy (Feb 16, 2019)

*What, Chicken Iz didn’t keep them in business??!!

Payless ShoeSource* is expected to file for *bankruptcy* and close all of its some-2,300 stores in the United States, according to Reuters. ... The Topeka, Kansas-based company first filed for *bankruptcy* back in April 2017 and closed about 400 “underperforming” stores in the U.S. and Puerto Rico.18 hours ago


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

messy said:


> *What, Chicken Iz didn’t keep them in business??!!
> 
> Payless ShoeSource* is expected to file for *bankruptcy* and close all of its some-2,300 stores in the United States, according to Reuters. ... The Topeka, Kansas-based company first filed for *bankruptcy* back in April 2017 and closed about 400 “underperforming” stores in the U.S. and Puerto Rico.18 hours ago


Don't worry, there must be plenty of other places for you to get your heels.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

I wonder if Huntington Beach will prevail against Gov Gav. He could be in for a fight since HB residents like their city and don't want to see it changed.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

espola said:


> The article you linked doesn't say "white", it says "masked".



*Jussie Smollett said he could see " White "....right after he wrote the check.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder if Huntington Beach will prevail against Gov Gav. He could be in for a fight since HB residents like their city and don't want to see it changed.




*HB should send Gov Gavin Gruesome a jar of Peanut Butter and a Bus ticket back to*
*his " Favorite " pier by the sea...*

*He's related to Nancy Pelosi ( True !) and trained under Willie Brown ( True ! )....*
*Worked with Kamala Harris who was Willie's concubine....*

*He likes to brag about his businesses he started with " Getty " money....*
*Kinda sounds like the disparaging lines they use against " Our " POTUS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Jussie Smollett said he could see " White "....right after he wrote the check.*


What a goofball.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder if Huntington Beach will prevail against Gov Gav. He could be in for a fight since HB residents like their city and don't want to see it changed.


Not you, maybe, because you have your "family" who does so well in real estate, but many of your fellow losers on here are mad at the cost of living in CA. So we have laws in this state to help create more affordable living. HB better abide by the law, unless a court declares it unconstitutional.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Not you, maybe, because you have your "family" who does so well in real estate, but many of your fellow losers on here are mad at the cost of living in CA. So we have laws in this state to help create more affordable living. HB better abide by the law, unless a court declares it unconstitutional.



*Nothing like a " Messy " pretzel for a comment...do you even own a house.*

*HB can do what they want for the betterment of their taxpaying citizens, and*
* Gov Gavin Gruesome can pound sand and promote his homeless poop patrol *
*employment fantasies elsewhere....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> HB better abide by the law, unless a court declares it unconstitutional.


Lol! Hanging out with E much?

HB has already declared that that they are in compliance so the question is who will blink first.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol! Hanging out with E much?
> 
> HB has already declared that that they are in compliance so the question is who will blink first.


That’s actually not the question, dummy. HB has been sued by CA. Usually the parties settle and that will mean HB will he forced to make concessions toward affordable housing. If it goes to trial, nobody blinked.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s actually not the question, dummy. HB has been sued by CA. Usually the parties settle and that will mean HB will he forced to make concessions toward affordable housing. If it goes to trial, nobody blinked.


Just because a lawsuit has been filled doesn't mean squat. HB has already claimed that they are in compliance. Unless the state has proof then this is just an attempt by the rookie gov to try to flex his muscles.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just because a lawsuit has been filled doesn't mean squat. HB has already claimed that they are in compliance. Unless the state has proof then this is just an attempt by the rookie gov to try to flex his muscles.


Usually you don’t prove a negative. 
As I said, HB will make concessions and build more affordable housing. As bummed as your wealthy real estate “family” may be to have lower income housing in their community, maybe they’ll get contracts to build or sell or manage them!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Not you, maybe, because you have your "family" who does so well in real estate, but many of your fellow losers on here are mad at the cost of living in CA. So we have laws in this state to help create more affordable living. HB better abide by the law, unless a court declares it unconstitutional.


They better huh? You gonna get em? You brown shirts crack me up.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Usually you don’t prove a negative.
> As I said, HB will make concessions and build more affordable housing.


What are you talking about? Are you sitting with Rat getting drunk? You don't prove a negative... umm. The burden of proof is on the state, not HB man. I thought you were a lawyer.. maybe a bad one.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol! Hanging out with E much?
> 
> HB has already declared that that they are in compliance so the question is who will blink first.


"Declared"?  That's a good start.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just because a lawsuit has been filled doesn't mean squat. HB has already claimed that they are in compliance. Unless the state has proof then this is just an attempt by the rookie gov to try to flex his muscles.


Now it's "claimed"?


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What are you talking about? Are you sitting with Rat getting drunk? You don't prove a negative... umm. The burden of proof is on the state, not HB man. I thought you were a lawyer.. maybe a bad one.


Basically the "burden of proof" here will be easy. HB will cave and have to make concessions and they'll settle.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Basically the "burden of proof" here will be easy. HB will cave and have to make concessions and they'll settle.


What happened to proving a negative? Did you sober up and realize what a moronic statement that was? What happened to neither will blink? Sure sounds like your npw saying HB will blink first. Make up your mind already...


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s actually not the question, dummy. HB has been sued by CA. Usually the parties settle and that will mean HB will he forced to make concessions toward affordable housing. If it goes to trial, nobody blinked.



*HB will win and Gov Gavin Gruesome can take his " Poop Patrol " economic principals elsewhere....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Basically the "burden of proof" here will be easy. HB will cave and have to make concessions and they'll settle.



*No they won't......*

*Bringing " Homeless " Poop Patrol economic principals to a High End Tourist community is*
*about as stupid as you can get........*


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What happened to proving a negative? Did you sober up and realize what a moronic statement that was? What happened to neither will blink? Sure sounds like your npw saying HB will blink first. Make up your mind already...


What does blink mean in this context? That the state withdraws its suit without HB doing anything?  That won't happen. Will HB go to trial? That won't happen. So in your view, HB will "blink" then.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> What does blink mean in this context? That the state withdraws its suit without HB doing anything?  That won't happen. Will HB go to trial? That won't happen. So in your view, HB will "blink" then.


*Example :*

*When " Messy " gets alien probed, he usually " blinks "....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 26, 2019)

Eight Mississippi basketball players knelt during the National Anthem , but not for the same reason Kap knelt. In this case, to draw attention to the reason why they did, I agree with their actions. But I still don't agree with Kap doing it..


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Eight Mississippi basketball players knelt during the National Anthem , but not for the same reason Kap knelt. In this case, to draw attention to the reason why they did, I agree with their actions. But I still don't agree with Kap doing it..


Wait, what? You don't like the celebration of Confederate history? Does that mean there's hope for you yet?
Your next step is to acknowledge that while cops are great and a necessity, it's ok to kneel to protest a nationwide police preponderance of brutality against black people...even if he's wrong!


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait, what? You don't like the celebration of Confederate history? Does that mean there's hope for you yet?
> Your next step is to acknowledge that while cops are great and a necessity, it's ok to kneel to protest a nationwide police preponderance of brutality against black people...even if he's wrong!



*What was the ORIGINAL premise for Colin Kapernick kneeling.....?*
*Why was he called out for his actions.....?*
*His actions led to his unemployment......Yes they did !*
*The NFL was " Blackmailed " into paying him AND Mark Geragos $ 60 - 80 Million dollars....Yes they were !*
*The NFL should be Boycotted even further for Kowtowing to Colin & Mark's *
*strong arm backroom Blackmail tactics.....Yes they should be !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait, what? You don't like the celebration of Confederate history? Does that mean there's hope for you yet?
> Your next step is to acknowledge that while cops are great and a necessity, it's ok to kneel to protest a nationwide police preponderance of brutality against black people...even if he's wrong!


Nobody is arguing that there are some bad cops, we are just curious as to why you people lie so much about it.
You know, hands up don't shoot?
Just went to the store for some skittles.
The whole Freddie Gray farce.
You know, that sort of thing.


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nobody is arguing that there are some bad cops, we are just curious as to why you people lie so much about it.
> You know, hands up don't shoot?
> Just went to the store for some skittles.
> The whole Freddie Gray farce.
> You know, that sort of thing.



*I would say 95 % of Local Law enforcement across the USA is on the up and up.*
*There are about 5 % that fall thru the cracks....*
*All one has to do is watch the now hours upon hours of Body Cam footage that*
*completely supports my percentages ( if not increasing the high number ! )*
*The Democrats for eight whole years under the Obama administration*
*demonized Law Enforcement with one after another of their FALSE narratives....*

*It's sickening what they are doing to ICE / Homeland Security / Border Patrol....*
*They ( Democrats/Rhinos ) will pay dearly for what they are trying to do to*
*this Great Country !!!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> ...even if he's wrong!


That's your problem right there! An inability to think for yourself . Follow the narrative at all cost...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I would say 95 % of Local Law enforcement across the USA is on the up and up.*
> *There are about 5 % that fall thru the cracks....*
> *All one has to do is watch the now hours upon hours of Body Cam footage that*
> *completely supports my percentages ( if not increasing the high number ! )*
> ...


Agree, but I would put it at less that 1%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's your problem right there! An inability to think for yourself . Follow the narrative at all cost...


The poster boy for group think.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

*




*

*" Messy " Financial .....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2019)

So, 33% of our countries Welfare recipients live in California. Wow! 

I wonder if CA being a sanctuary state added to that number... obviously it does. I just wonder how much it adds to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So, 33% of our countries Welfare recipients live in California. Wow!
> 
> I wonder if CA being a sanctuary state added to that number... obviously it does. I just wonder how much it adds to it.


I bet it is a higher number than that.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

.............................


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet it is a higher number than that.


All of your sins and lies will fall upon your seed.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> All of your sins and lies will fall upon your seed.


*Projection is a vile deed.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> All of your sins and lies will fall upon your seed.


So you believe in generational sin..


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So, 33% of our countries Welfare recipients live in California. Wow!
> 
> I wonder if CA being a sanctuary state added to that number... obviously it does. I just wonder how much it adds to it.


You should give them daddy welfare like you have.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You should give them daddy welfare like you have.


Or maybe give them a new id..like your multiple screen names!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You should give them daddy welfare like you have.


But whatever you do don't address the problem at hand..


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> But whatever you do don't address the problem at hand..


What’s the problem at hand? That a lot of people are on welfare while people have more wealth than at any time in history? And California, as the most populous and popular state, has extreme examples of both? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s the problem at hand? That a lot of people are on welfare while people have more wealth than at any time in history? And California, as the most populous and popular state, has extreme examples of both? Is that what you mean?


You really are an idiot. Having 33% of all the welfare recipients in the country here in California doesn't set off alarms for you? Of course not... your the 1%.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really are an idiot. Having 33% of all the welfare recipients in the country here in California doesn't set off alarms for you? Of course not... your the 1%.


I asked you what is the concern. We have about 30% of the billionaires too. Does that concern you? What’s your point?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I asked you what is the concern. We have about 30% of the billionaires too. Does that concern you? What’s your point?


I liked you better before I found out you're a racist...


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I liked you better before I found out you're a racist...


Fortunately for both of us, your opinion of me is none of my business. Vaya bien, Cabron.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Fortunately for both of us, your opinion of me is none of my business. Vaya bien, Cabron.


Racist...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> All of your sins and lies will fall upon your seed.


What will happen with yours?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

Maybe, just maybe Gov Newsome will actually not be a disaster. His trip to Central America where he said that the best way to help the people would be to try to make their country a better place. Now how he plans to accomplish this is another story...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe, just maybe Gov Newsome will actually not be a disaster. His trip to Central America where he said that the best way to help the people would be to try to make their country a better place. Now how he plans to accomplish this is another story...


Robin Hood


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Robin Hood


Only if the rich wanted to give to the poor.


----------

